# next POET course?



## SaramEm115 (19 Oct 2014)

Does anyone know when the next POET course starts? Thanks


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Oct 2014)

You don't even have a job offer yet, worry about trying to get through basic training first?


----------



## SaramEm115 (19 Oct 2014)

Exempt from BMQ... I was just curious and was hoping for an helpful response.. Thanks though


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Oct 2014)

So when you accept your offer of enrollment, you'll get a report date and can then start worrying about your POET course? They're not run that often, assume you're going to wait a while.


----------



## GeorgeD (19 Oct 2014)

SarahEm115 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the next POET course starts? Thanks



A New POET Course is run about every 2-3 weeks. You might have a month or two wait between BMQ and POET or you might get on course immediately after BMQ, it depends on your trade and a little on luck.


----------



## SaramEm115 (19 Oct 2014)

Thank you!


----------

